# Would love some feedback.



## SoapySmurf (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey everyone.  Putting together a basic business plan and I would love some feedback on company name, graphics, color scheme, etc.  If anyone wants to like me while you are there I would greatly appreciate it.  

Check out http://www.facebook.com/catiesbubbles

Before someone yells at me, yes I have read the "Are you ready to sell" thread, have been driving the wife nuts for at least a year with spending many late nights on the laptop reading, reading, and reading some more about what is necessary to legally open a business, be within regulations plus all the other research us soap nuts do.  I'm not looking to quit my full time job tomorrow, but wouldn't mind a few extra pennies on the side to keep supplies coming in so i can afford to keep soaping and such.  If things take off in the future so be it, but i'm going to take my time so that I don't fall on my face.

P.S. The wife is trying to push me into getting into a holiday craft fair or two starting around thanksgiving, so now I have to scramble if I'm going to pull it off.  Thankfully i have enough time for product to cure, and for me to overthink everything about 100 times.


Thank you all for any helpful and constructive criticisms.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 22, 2012)

Love your logo.  I do agree with your wife that you should do some craft shows.  How long have you been making soap?


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you for looking and liking the logo.  

Its named after my daughter Catie who is the best 4 year old bath bomb maker in the world!  Ok so I make them, but she squirts the witch hazel for me.  She loves to be involved with anything daddy is doing, so i have to be careful to keep her out of the kitchen when I am working on CP.

I have been researching for what seems like forever.  Finally took the plunge and made my first batch right around xmas last year, so just under a year of actual hands on.  I know that isn't a long time in the world of soap, but i have made so many batches of CP (partially because I just had to MAKE MORE soap) and other goodies such as lotion bars/sticks, pomade, bath bombs, solid bubble bath bars, etc....

My friends, family, and especially my coworkers have helped greatly with "product testing" and helping me to narrow things down to what others like, not just what i like.


----------



## Genny (Sep 22, 2012)

I just liked you   I like your Mint Brownie Swirl, it looks delicious.


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 22, 2012)

It smells delicious too.  Can't walk through my kitchen with out drooling.


----------



## whistlernatural (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks wonderful!  I just "liked" your page 

Lisa
___________________________
http://www.whistlernaturals.com


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the feedback and the likes.  Every click will help me get some exposure when i'm ready.


----------



## Cosmo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your FB looks great!  You should give lessons.    I'm off to like you, too...


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Cosmo.  I'm lucky that I have a friend that is a phenomenal artist.  He was able to get my graphics done faster than I could come up with the ideas.  

If anyone needs someone to do some graphics design for them, let me know and I can get you in contact with him.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 27, 2012)

So what craft fairs have you booked into?  Is there a mall close to you that you could rent a table from on weekends in December?


----------



## SoapySmurf (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you for thinking I could pull it off but unfortunately I would have to quit my job to setup at the local mall being that I already work in one of the anchors as a manager.  A job in retail and doing a full blown presence at the mall just won't work, can't be in two places at once.  I have one small vendors/craft fair lined up for the weekend before thanksgiving and that will probably be the extent of what I do for the year except for a few P2P sales.


----------

